
Bezos In 2012: People Won’t Pay For News On The Web, Print Dead In 20 Years - eplanit
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/bezos-in-2012-people-wont-pay-for-news-on-the-web-print-will-be-dead-in-20-years/
======
benologist
AOL is _really_ pumping these stories out.

